# Vegas Bound



## Thor (Apr 7, 2004)

We just booked our trip to Vegas - Week of Feb 18. My DW will be attending a conference during the day so I will be on my own





















What ever should I do to keep myself busy
















Any Outbackers out near Vegas? Does anyone want me to check out local campgrounds?

Oh ya - I will be In-N-Out for at least one burger - Thanks Y-Guy. I had my 1st burger last Sept when I was in California.

Thor


----------



## hurricaneplumber (Apr 12, 2004)

A wild Canadian all alone in Vegas, now that is scary









Hope you guys have fun!

By the way buddy, I just paid my 407 ETR toll bill today $66 for that trip around toronto last July.









kevin


----------



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

Thor,

Have a great time in Vegas. Don't pay any attention to that line, " What goes on in Vegas, stays in Vegas". I expect a full report.









Mark


----------



## Reggie44 (Aug 12, 2005)

If you do take time to check out campgrounds around Vegas, we would be interested in hearing about them.
It looks like Vegas will be on our itinerary after the ZRR.
Have fun.
Sandra


----------



## Excursions R Us (Jan 25, 2006)

Reggie44 said:


> If you do take time to check out campgrounds around Vegas, we would be interested in hearing about them.
> It looks like Vegas will be on our itinerary after the ZRR.
> Have fun.
> Sandra


Hi Thor,
We have booked Oasis for a few days this summer. It looks wonderful on the web, and a few members spoke highly of it. If you happen by it, let us know what you think. Have fun and don't gamble away too much of our Canadian money.


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

hurricaneplumber said:


> A wild Canadian all alone in Vegas, now that is scary


Man! That sent a shiver up my spine!

Be careful Thor... There are a lot of people mover conveyor belts in Vegas. If you start walking the wrong way on one, well... I'm just sayin'!









But seriously, check with WAcamper, he was just Outbacking down there over Christmas, and can give you some hints!

Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## dmbcfd (Sep 8, 2004)

Thor,
Have a great time in Vegas! That's my most favorite city in the whole world.

Rob,
Nice to hear from you. How is the family?

Steve


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

There are more things to do in Vegas then you can imagine....and most of them will be in your Hotel. They have shows, gambling, amusement parks, etc...


----------



## luv2rv (Jun 21, 2004)

Thor and Vegas! Sounds like a dangerous combo. Have fun!

Kevin - who needs slots huh! Just come on up to Canada and drive our Toll Roads - You'll waste way more money that way.


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

We'll be there on Monday just for an overnight trip....long story









Staying at the South Point Hotel...only a year old and every room has a 42" plasma on the wall


----------



## Sluggo54 (Jun 15, 2005)

Thor said:


> We just booked our trip to Vegas - Week of Feb 18. My DW will be attending a conference during the day so I will be on my own
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'm beggin' ya man - mail me an In n Out... Pleeeezzzzzzzz!

What hotel will you be terrorizing? Strip? Strip S or N? Downtown?

Best darn place in the world for people watching/drop-dead gorgeous women spotting. Interestingly, different hotels draw different types of folks from different spots around the world...

Sluggo


----------



## mrw3gr (Feb 19, 2006)

We live here...you can ask anything you want....I can save you a trip though, just send me the money and I'll play the slots for you!


----------



## ARzark (Aug 9, 2005)

mrw3gr said:


> Interestingly, different hotels draw different types of folks from different spots around the world...
> 
> Sluggo


Um, yea.... I thought _we_ were in a different country.


----------



## mrw3gr (Feb 19, 2006)

I regret that I cannot repeat cannot mail out any In N Out burgers.......

Can send you the wrappers tho!


----------



## Mgonzo2u (Aug 3, 2004)

Thor said:


> We just booked our trip to Vegas - Week of Feb 18. My DW will be attending a conference during the day so I will be on my own
> 
> 
> 
> ...


We will be flying in to LV starting 2/21 (evening) through 2/24 (afternoon). We're throwing our bags down at The Plaza hotel in old downtown. DW wanted to spend her b-day in LV for the 2nd straight year.

Who am I to argue with her on such a decision.

We'll be using public transpo and hotel shuttle to get around town.

Maybe we'll cross paths.


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

Hope you have a great time Thor
Don't forget to take pics for us East Coasters
Just no smiley shorts ok









Just kidding
Really Buddy have an awesome time

Don


----------



## Thor (Apr 7, 2004)

Thanks everyone

Sluggo - Email me your address and I will mail you a burger







- wrappers LMAO

Kevin - The toll - I drove both ways for free







- Send me $10 and I will play BJ for you and win your money back

Rob - Oasis - I know where that is. I have drove by last trip vegas. I will stop in and check it out.

Mgonzo2u - We are staying at the Excaliber. Most of my time will be spent in Old Vegas. I will have my cell phone on if you wish to get together for a drink or meal. Email me.

Don - Boxers - I found the perfect ones for you that I will be presenting to you at our next rally get together. They are so you







If they do not bring a tear to Peg's eye I will cut your grass.





















Let the game begin.

Thor


----------



## NJMikeC (Mar 29, 2006)

Thor,

Bummer deal. I will be out there next week and guess I missed you.

Mike C


----------



## Thor (Apr 7, 2004)

Back from Vegas. Made it back in one piece.









I caught the tail end of th NBA All Star - what a zoo.









Had a number #2 at the In-n-Out
















Any had a great time. Ate well, drank lots and even won a little $$. Manage to see STYX - they were outstanding. We had great seats.









Checked out a few local campgrounds

KAO - the closet to the strip but it is a parking lot - everything is paved
There is another one just north of the strip - same thing but smaller
Oasis is on the south end - Nicest campground in the area but it is not walking distance to the strip. It is pretty close to an Outlet mall and Bass Pro.

In Vegas if you need to stay close Oasis would be my choice

Thor


----------

